# these articles helped me overcome social anxiety



## beebz (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi guys, ive had social anxiety for many many years and finally now am able to let go of it. These articles were very significant in my recovery and provided the much needed insight i needed. I read them in conjunction with each other though. I hope this can help you guys overcome your social anxiety too.

http://www.calmclinic.com/anxiety/symptoms/bad-thoughts

https://socialanxietyinstitute.org/focus-externally

http://www.anxietynomore.co.uk/anxiety_q_a.html

http://www.successconsciousness.com/index_00002b.htm

http://www.positivityblog.com/index...vercome-the-i-dont-know-what-to-say-syndrome/

http://www.peopleskillsdecoded.com/how-to-stop-being-self-conscious/

http://www.peopleskillsdecoded.com/how-to-be-witty/


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

Thank you very much for these resources!!!

I'm very happy for you and your success.

May your future endeavors be prosperous!

Regards,

T.R.G.


----------



## whiteclouds (Mar 18, 2004)

These are great resources, Beebz, perhaps worthy of a sticky note on this website. I like the message these articles give of accepting your feelings and allowing yourself to feel without judgment. That advice has been a major turning point for me, too. The conversation tips from Positivity blog were also really good.
I'm so glad you got over your anxiety. Thanks for sharing the "keys" to your success!


----------



## Olives (Mar 22, 2016)

Thank you for sharing these! I found the second article especially helpful to me actually!


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks for sharing. Will give them a look over a bit later.


----------



## daisywillowlilyrose (Apr 17, 2016)

I'll start reading the articles. Thank you for sharing these  :squeeze


----------

